# ND Non resident regs I'm confused



## duck plucker (Aug 6, 2003)

Help me out here please. I have been keeping an eye on the regulations for NR zones since the Game and Fish department first started to discuss this topic.

With the new release of the regulations there are some questions that I have.

1. If I elect to hunt in zone 1 and will only be up for 7 days Do I have the option of possibly hunting in Zone 3 and Zone 1 on the same license?
Can I pick 2 zones to hunt in on a 7 day Waterfowl License?

( There was a article that was posted on the Game and fish Website a while back that said you can do this but it didn't have any mention of this in the recently published documents)

2. How are the pheasants looking this year with the Wet spring that ND had?

One other comment: I have been coming to North Dakota hunting for 8 Years. I look forward to this trip purely for the hunting oppurtunities and the great people that live in the small towns of North Dakota. I feel welcome when I am there and for the most part many land owners are just happy to see you. But what really concerns me is the amount of land that is getting posted year in and year out. I always ask regardless if the land is posted or not but I have witnessed some things that other REsident Hunters and Non Resident hunters have done that is absolutely appauling to me. i.e Shooting out of the car windows, Littering, tresspassing,

This has to stop. It gives the real sportsmen a black eye and if this continues we will all run out of oppurtunities because the land owners won't allow us back onto there land. Sorry for the length but really gives me a rash when I see this kind of stuff happening.

Let me know on the questions. I just want someone to clear this up for me.

Thanks,

Duck Plucker


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

I can't help unfortunetly on the regs, they confuse me too. 

Pheasants are looking good this year all over.I agree with you on the problems with unethical behavoir.Make sure you report all of that crap so they'll get the hint.Makes my blood boil just thinking about it.


----------



## JustinG (Jul 31, 2003)

hey, i was wondering the same thing about the license situation too. i am hunting for only 7 days and went searching on the DNR site. They way I understood it was, if you are hunting for only a 7 day period, and you choose zone 1 or 2, you can also opt to pick zone 3 for your "second week" and use them both for only the one week you'll be hunting. i think you have to specifiy the days you are hunting though. Don't quote me on it, but thats how i understood it. If anybody, resident or non resident can clear things up, it would be much appreciated! thanks!

Justin
[email protected]


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

if u are lost and confused, one of 3 things you can do, call the game and fish at 701-328-6300, or go to the web site [email protected], or just simply MOVE HERE, then you dont have to worry about any of that.


----------



## duck plucker (Aug 6, 2003)

huntnlab,

Thanks for the phone #. The web site is where I goy my info from originally so That isn't going to get me anywhere. Moving to North Dakota was considered last week while I was sitting in the bow of my Lund last week when we were hammering the walleyes.

appreciate all your help. I hope to be less confused shortly.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Where were you hammering the walleyes??

Please don't take all the big ones, we need those for future fishing!!

H2OfowlND


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Hey duck plucker...I just noticed you are from Chaska.I am from Waconia.I have relatives all over down there.In fact my brother-in-law is tha mayor of Chaska.Welcome to nodakoutdoors.


----------



## duck plucker (Aug 6, 2003)

H20

Birch Lake up by Ely, MN 
Never got anything big though. some nice 14" - 18" fish though


----------



## duck plucker (Aug 6, 2003)

Ken W.

Tell your Brother in Law that he is doing a good job. Good things are happening around that area. The city is really growing which sucks but it brings in a good tax base to fund the schools, athletic programs etc.

Fished Lake Waconia couple weeks ago. My god is that tough to fish after the first few weeks of the year.

Take Care,

Duck Plucker


----------



## joel barber (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey Plucker, to answer your first question about hunting more than one zone as a non resident if you are only in ND for 7 days: When I bought my NR license earlier today, you can hunt two zones during the same seven day period but one of those zones has to be area three. in otherwords, a NR can not hunt zone 1 and zone 2 this year. I'm hunting right in the middle of zone 2 and so I did not even designate a second zone until the online license system made me designate zone 3 as my other zone during the same period as I am designated in zone 2. Hope that helps.

Can't help with the pheasants


----------



## duck plucker (Aug 6, 2003)

Joel Barber

Finally someone has told me what I wanted to hear. Not that the information from prior post haven't helped because they did. I am glad to hear that we have that option to use Zone 1 or 2 and take Zone 3 as well if we are only pulling our license for a seven day period.

Thanks for your help.....

Duck Plucker


----------

